# **Updated 10 Kits!!!!** Pics added!!**8 more!**



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok so I went out to feed the animals and we were feeding the rabbits, we found a little kit that was dead in our does cage... she should'v kindled next week..... We can feel more kits inside her thay are moving and seem fine from what we can tell.... any thoughts? Please help!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Help! only one kit, still more to come. too early!!!!*

I have no idea. Does she have a nest made? I'd try not to bother her to much, but I don't know if there's really much you can do. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Help! only one kit, still more to come. too early!!!!*

We brought her in the house and are leaving her be..... she had a little nest but not much fur was in it.... and she hasn't played with it for a few days......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Help! only one kit, still more to come. too early!!!!*

Update: She kindled with 10 more kits! all are doing well!

Oh and I forgot to say thank you Kylee!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Help! too early!!!!**Updated 10 Kits!!!!***

Happy to hear that. Hope things continue to go well.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Help! too early!!!!**Updated 10 Kits!!!!***

No problem.  So good to hear they're doing well! :thumb: :stars:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Help! too early!!!!**Updated 10 Kits!!!!***

That's a big litter! Congratulations! :leap: Pictures?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Help! too early!!!!**Updated 10 Kits!!!!***

congrats... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Help! too early!!!!**Updated 10 Kits!!!!***

Thank you all!



milkmaid said:


> That's a big litter! Congratulations! :leap: Pictures?


Yes big litter! and this is her first! If the first one had made it it would have been 11 :shocked: 
Of corse I will have pics! lol! I don't want to stress mom out too much so I will get them later this evning.... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Help! too early!!!!**Updated 10 Kits!!!!***

ok here are the pics!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Help! too early!!!!**Updated 10 Kits!!!!** Pics added!!*

Awww! Very cute! It's hard to beat baby rabbits, especially when they get fat and start hopping around!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Help! too early!!!!**Updated 10 Kits!!!!** Pics added!!*

ya they ar very cute!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Help! too early!!!!**Updated 10 Kits!!!!** Pics added!!*

Glad they are doing well. We had a 3 domesticated rabbits show up at our house this summer. They would hang out with the chickens all day. After having numerous litters I finally got one in the chicken coop to have hers where she and they were more protected. She had 14 but we lost them all after a couple of days to cold (I did a heat lamp, but too late), and then she abandoned the rest. It was frustrating and disappointing. Tried to bottle feed but that didn't work either. I found a home for her, one died and the other moved to another hay stack. It was really neat to see them every day, kinds miss seeing them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Help! too early!!!!**Updated 10 Kits!!!!** Pics added!!*

Sorry to hear that! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Help! too early!!!!**Updated 10 Kits!!!!** Pics added!!*

Our other doe, Bella, had 8 kits last night!  One looks like it might not make it but we shall see....

Peach (the first doe) just lost one kit last night and it looks like one might go to night..... they were kinda the runty ones...... :sigh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Help! too early!!!!**Updated 10 Kits!!!!** Pics added!!*

 I am sorry. It's almost a given with large litters. I wish it wasn't.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes... It is.....  But all the rest seem to be doing good....


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe, I hate to lose baby bunnies. Even though ours are breeding like, well, rabbits. We have too many and runts and such should be culled. But what did I do when I found a little guy on his own? I brought him in the house where he later died anyway. I am such a sap.
Adorable pictures. I love it when they are all curled up in a nest like that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks.....


----------

